# Deep Cleaning Seat Cushions?



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

This could have gone in 'Food & Drink' I suppose :roll: My son had a 'small' accident over one of our cushions that make up the bed base and we are having a devil of a job removing that lovely slightly sweet sick smell  

We have Dettol'ed everything in sight but this particular cushion was the recipent of the main event.... Are there any tried and tested ways of getting rid of the smell?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try removing the inner from the cushion and wasing that on it own. We have done this in the past.
Failing that just get a new bit of foam (expensive).
Andy


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

bicarb of soda gets rid of sick smells !!! (in a bit of water sponge on )


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Deep cleaning seat cushions*

I teaspoonful of hydrogen peroxide in a pint of upholstery/carpet cleaner and do not rinse will kill the sick smell. Vita


----------

